# stickmakers shanks



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Have been to the local stickmakers workshop today thought i would take some pics of the shanks in use there,

The picture is of hazel shanke harvested in scotland which have some very unusual colours on them from a crackle type glaze effect to a suppose snake skin would describe it. The top shank is very unusual , you would only get this type of shank from scotland the west coast of the UK tends to more pink in colour whilst the ones i harvest are a common brown colour .

The second photo has enough of the stem left on to make a one piece leg cleek.photo 3 is the blank for a one peice market crook. photo4&5 a shaped block to straighten the stick


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great looking sticks with some fantastic patterns in the bark! That's a great jig for straightens. I've come across it before on the net.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

1st pic, 3rd up from the bottom is really unique!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I can see why leaving the bark on is desirable. It has a nicer pattern than many "exotic" woods. I keep my eye out for something similar around here, but haven't found anything. Beech and maple can have very smooth bark when they are saplings, but the color is a dull grey. Sycamore has a nice feel, and the mottled bark forms, when rubbed, loose the whitish color, leaving shades of warm reddish brown. Unfortunately, sycamore rarely grows straight, and when it does, it tends to be very soft. Young mulberry is smooth, and has a nice yellow-ish color. However, I've learned that part of the reason the tree is like a weed is that a braches cut in the dead of winter, and left in the unheated garage start sprouting branches in the summer, covering the length w. tiny knot buds.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A lot of stickmakers here go out of there way to get these type of shanks they are ideal for show pieces and there very competertive ,depending on the type there are stict rules relating to show pieces .There are at least 3 show judges at the club and they will admit they all like different things about a stick n show and they tend to go for there preferance

One of the guys there is a stickmaker sends his stick all over the world and has a six mth. waiting list for his stcks.The british champion wouldnt even consider selling his sticks for less than300-400 dollars and if its a champion stick well anything goes.

My stick dont fall into show pieces there are certain rules i dont follow but try to get a good standard that i like.

I do like the way they treat there shanks sanding them to get rid of any rough parts on the shank without removing the bark then lifting the bark by treating them with oil. and the transisition between shank and the topper /handle is second to none you couldnt even feel a joint. There shanks are straigtend without any sign of a bend anywhere and some of ther walking sticks( canes) should be considered a dress accessory


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Cobalt,is there a place to read the rules for competition cane making?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I think you have to get the rules from the british stickmakers guild.

I have joined the B.S.G.( British Stick makers guild) so if i can lay my hands on them i will post a copy.If i find any interesting articles i will try to post them as well as they have 4 magazines per year.

There are several differnt catorgaries from walkingsticks market sticks .hiking poles, carved toppers,etc, to enter the championship you have to enter at least 5 county shows ,the compertion for the championship is very fierce, There is some 2000+ members world wide , and ithought the american site would be bigger? but very little info and dosnt have its own dedicated site which suprised me.stickmaking in america is must be huge? and must be more than the uk.

The american stickmakers association site is very disapointing with very little information on there , anyone been there?


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> 1st pic, 3rd up from the bottom is really unique!


Nice shank materials, use the same straightening blocks, simple and effective


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are nice sticks. i like the straightening jig. I will have to make one of those.,


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The jigs are simple to make a man of your skills wouldnt have a problem.

all you would need to make it is some scrap wood and a jig saw.


----------



## Cleito1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Here you can find a great variety of chestnut shanks harvester in Spain

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Gabriellas-Gift-Emporium/Shafts-for-Stickmaking-/_i.html?_fsub=6352951015&_sid=1065722445&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice group of shanks there Cleito1. Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Cleito1, wish I had access to some chestnut!


----------

